# 6 Gorgeous Females of Pro Snowboarding



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Just wanted to throw this article to all of you after reading the thread on "Favorite Female Snowboarder".

SNOWFACTION.com - Six Gorgeous Girls of Professional Snowboarding [Part 1]


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Woot! :thumbsup:


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

i never notice this when i used to be a skier....

but chicks that snowboards are sexy as hell...theres just something different about them.
________
NORMASTITZ live


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

because there's just something manly about about a snowboard. There are not as many girls riding either, so it makes you notice them more :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

Agreed. I'm doing the same type of article in the next few days about female skiers, just to balance it out a bit, then having a fun debate on what sport has the better looking female professional boarders/skiers.


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

I almost lost it a few weeks ago - it was a sunny day. Temp was just above freezing and I was strapping on my board on the bunny hill (glad that phase is over!) and looked to my left. 

GORGEOUS girl in her early 20's with her jacket open and a tube top on. O-M-G! She was instructing one of her buddies. I have noticed a lot of beautiful girls into snowboarding in Ontario.

Sometimes I wish I was young again....sigh


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

snowfaction said:


> Just wanted to throw this article to all of you after reading the thread on "Favorite Female Snowboarder".
> 
> SNOWFACTION.com - Six Gorgeous Girls of Professional Snowboarding [Part 1]


Nice article!
:thumbsup:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

there is no such thing as a hot skier either, at least on the mt they dont stand out unless they have no clothes on..


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

w3iiipu said:


> but chicks that snowboards are sexy as hell...theres just something different about them.


fo sure!
i think it's cause snowboarding is dominated mostly by men so if a chick can handle a board, she stands out from the rest of females.
either that or ugly chicks have no physical abilities.


----------



## markee (Jan 1, 2009)

Geruda said:


> either that or ugly chicks have no physical abilities.


I don't think Kelly Clark is getting a modelling contract any time soon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

gretchen bleiler has been my laptop wallpaper for some time now. i loves her.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Check the site out tomorrow as I update on Wednesday's and Sunday's, as promised in the article, I'll be including the skiing side of the house, along with some polls in the forum for a little voting action.

Bryan
SNOWFACTION.com


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Hana Beaman - A professional snowboarder who has stated in interviews that she would love to be a doctor some day, loves real estate, reads Popular Mechanic, and has a knack for home improvement. Sweet.

And has a face like a catcher's mitt. :laugh:


Silvia Mittermueller - A German girl who is against all things trendy including Apple, MySpace, and Facebook.

Except snowboarding. :dunno:


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

now munky, that point could be argued both ways. one could snowboard purely for the love of the sport, much like many of us on this forum. She could be doing just the same.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

very nice indeed.. there are a ton of japanese girls on the moutains i go to. I stand out becuase im generaly the only black guy on the mountain lol. Wish i new more japanese.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> now munky, that point could be argued both ways. one could snowboard purely for the love of the sport, much like many of us on this forum. She could be doing just the same.


I don't doubt she loves it, not one bit. And I don't doubt she does it because she loves it.  As far as a snowboarder being against all things trendy, she should stop kidding herself and realize she IS both a trend and trendy. I was just pointing out the paradox. Its kind of like a chain smoker calling herself a health nut.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

lol touche. good comparison by the way hah


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Just updated the site with a look at the six females of professional freestyle skiing. Also put in a poll within the forums, check it out. SNOWFACTION.com


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

The Snowboarders: Shwing!

The Skiiers: meh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I definitely agree with Vlaze on this one, the snowboarders are much hotter


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> The Snowboarders: Shwing!
> 
> The Skiiers: meh.


did you guys not look at the six though lol? the skiiers are wayy hotter...2 of the snowboarders are ugly as shit.

beaman and bleiler are gross imo...spencer obrien mosdef should have made the list..


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Great topic!! These girl snowboarders remind me of that Mountain Dew commercial where the girl pulls her boyfriend's parachute to get to his Mountain Dew! That commercial was amazing and the girl was smoking hot lol! Sorry to get off topic--the marketing company I work for is doing a promotion with Mountain Dew and it made me think of that commercial! Has any tried Voltage--we have a bunch at the office here and it is keeping me wired!


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> did you guys not look at the six though lol? the skiiers are wayy hotter...2 of the snowboarders are ugly as shit.
> 
> beaman and bleiler are gross imo...spencer obrien mosdef should have made the list..


I agree, the skiers blow away the boarders.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> because there's just something manly about about a snowboard. There are not as many girls riding either, so it makes you notice them more :thumbsup:



Are you saying that their is something Phallic about a snowboard?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> the skiiers are wayy hotter...


Angeli VanLaanen - blech! could just be a bad pic tho. 



jmacphee9 said:


> beaman and bleiler are gross imo...


weird^ they look a lot alike. I think it's their noses, yikes!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

The first few days of spring riding here it was 75 degrees and every girl on the hill was in a tank top. I thought I had died and gone to heaven.

And I'm quite upset at that list for only having 6 on it.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

boardingbig said:


> Has any tried Voltage--we have a bunch at the office here and it is keeping me wired!


Actually, I think it is making you ADD or even mildly retarded. The solution: Let me google that for you


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Sara Burke...she is teh hotness!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Funny, but I don't see any Japanese female snowboarders on the list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

oneplankawanka said:


> Are you saying that their is something Phallic about a snowboard?


No! :laugh:

I'm just saying a snowboard is more manly than a pair of thin planks. And snowboarding in itself is harder, cause you have to throw your weight around and use your hips. Plus, there is a bigger chance of getting injured...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> No! :laugh:
> 
> I'm just saying a snowboard is more manly than a pair of thin planks. And snowboarding in itself is harder, cause you have to throw your weight around and use your hips. Plus, there is a bigger chance of getting injured...


I wouldn't say there's a bigger chance of getting injured, the fact that your legs are separate means they can twist in many more directions.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

speakin of injuries and women, some drunk chick ran into a snowmaker this weekend while i was on the lift. she flipped and landed perfectly in the snow as if someone made a lazy boy for here.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> did you guys not look at the six though lol? the skiiers are wayy hotter...2 of the snowboarders are ugly as shit.


Agreed....


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

snaplok said:


> Funny, but I don't see any Japanese female snowboarders on the list.


QFMFT (x10)!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Too bad they won't give you the time of day unless you're some pro boarder as well... I bet they're all real lame in the sack:cheeky4: Although Silvia Mittermueller is pretty hot, and I love that she's anti apple and facebook. Apple and facebook suck!


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

VinXXX said:


> Too bad they won't give you the time of day unless you're some pro boarder as well... I bet they're all real lame in the sack:cheeky4: Although Silvia Mittermueller is pretty hot, and I love that she's anti apple and facebook. Apple and facebook suck!


Actually, I met Hana Beaman last summer. She was pretty chill.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

alpha732 said:


> I agree, the skiers blow away the boarders.


Blashemy! And I thought all 6 boarders were good quality. 3/5 of the skiiers, meh not at all, just my taste then again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Hopefully you all enjoyed the topic, just trying to stray away from all the other sites that are just taking information from other sites and reporting the same stuff (e.g., new sponsors, videos, etc...). Just trying to do a new spin on all of it. I appreciate all the feedback from those who left comments or sent PMs.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

for the skiers... I like that chick that used to be a boarder...she's pretty hot


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

pretty hot is an understatement bun.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

VinXXX said:


> Apple and facebook suck!


use an apple for a month and see what your opinion is....better yet use it for 2 year and see what life without viruses is like...
rumor is biggest virus ever is coming out on april fools day, i have no clue how someone knows this but it was on the front page of yahoo so beware windows users:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## v-verb (Feb 1, 2009)

Kristi Leskinen - yummm....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> use an apple for a month and see what your opinion is....better yet use it for 2 year and see what life without viruses is like...
> rumor is biggest virus ever is coming out on april fools day, i have no clue how someone knows this but it was on the front page of yahoo so beware windows users:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I do enjoy life without viruses, I PAY each year for Norton renewals, unlike other PC users who rely on free antivirus software thats just crap, like AVG for example. I have over 100 GB of music, most of which I got from torrent sites. No viruses. On April Fool's day, i'm unplugging my internet just to be safe. 

Try to load an ipod... what a nightmare that was it's lucky the thing made it back to the store before I smashed it to bits... itunes... pfffff like wtf why does loading an mp3 player have to be more complicated than drag and drop? seriously? you try to set up a 100 GB itunes without prozac and valium... screw that.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

The first edict on Planet Aaron is "No Macs". :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Vlaze said:


> Blashemy! And I thought all 6 boarders were good quality. 3/5 of the skiiers, meh not at all, just my taste then again.


 I think you're judging them more on character than looks


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> The first edict on Planet Aaron is "No Macs". :dunno:


I'm a PC :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> use an apple for a month and see what your opinion is....better yet use it for 2 year and see what life without viruses is like...
> rumor is biggest virus ever is coming out on april fools day, i have no clue how someone knows this but it was on the front page of yahoo so beware windows users:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Bull shit. Apples are actually less secure than windows, thats why they get hacked first in comps. Only reason malware is more prevalent among windows pc's is due to the fact that windows has the larger market share. I've used xp for years and vista lately and I've never had any security issues. Knowing what you're doing solves half the problem.



> I do enjoy life without viruses, I PAY each year for Norton renewals, unlike other PC users who rely on free antivirus software thats just crap, like AVG for example. I have over 100 GB of music, most of which I got from torrent sites. No viruses. On April Fool's day, i'm unplugging my internet just to be safe.


avg is just as good as norton, one of the better free av's is avast though. If you want the best av look at kapersky or nod32.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

thread jackin miscreants... :cheeky4: I thought this thread was about knocked kneed hooched up bimbos lookin like Hoes??


Aint it amazing how some pics of poontang bring the pervs out of the woodwork...:laugh:


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

alpha732 said:


> I think you're judging them more on character than looks


Um no, I am judging them on looks, makes me wonder what the hell those who find the 5/5 skiiers more attractive are judging them on:laugh: But to each their own.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Um no, I am judging them on looks, makes me wonder what the hell those who find the 5/5 skiiers more attractive are judging them on:laugh: But to each their own.


your drunk.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> your drunk.


Not yet, gimme a few hours


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Vlaze said:


> Not yet, gimme a few hours


you lucky bitch.:laugh:


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> I'm just saying a snowboard is more manly than a pair of thin planks. And snowboarding in itself is harder, cause you have to throw your weight around and use your hips. Plus, there is a bigger chance of getting injured...


Snowboarding IS more manly, for reasons I can't put my finger on. Maybe it's because skis remind me of elf shoes. But as far as injury is concerned, skiers have a much greater chance of blowing a knee or leg injuries. Having your legs tied to the same plank is MUCH safer than independent motion. Take a nasty spill on skis, all you need is for one of your ski tips to catch and the other to not catch and you've got yourself a 180 degree knee twist. With a board, you go tumbling as a whole unit. Your board catches, you may strain your knee, but your entire body is twisting with both your legs.

Source (this is a REAL source guys, not a weblog): http://content.karger.com/produktedb/produkte.asp?doi=10.1159/000084284&typ=pdf

Take home message: Snowboard = Wrist/upper body injuries, Ski = Knee and lower body injuries (in terms of probabilities)



Mooz said:


> Actually, I met Hana Beaman last summer. She was pretty chill.


She'd better have a good attitude, because her face isn't going to get her anywhere. :laugh:



SnowBun said:


> for the skiers... I like that chick that used to be a boarder...she's pretty hot


Pft... Totally manufactured. She's what pop culture tells us hot is supposed to be. I'd have a LOT more positive stuff to say if she took off that damned glitter, the stupid faux fur hood, and just posed as herself.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

im pretty sure she looks like a nordic godess without all that hooplah munky.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

decide for yourselves...

http://www.skipass.com/photos/news/19356/19822.jpg
mirjam jaeger.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

tomtom88 said:


> im pretty sure she looks like a nordic godess without all that hooplah munky.


She looks like an anorexic who got her boobs stuck in her ski binding. :laugh:
I'll admit, however, it's a better picture than the one of her dipped in glitter, deep fried in moisturizer, and rolled in faux fur.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> She looks like an anorexic who got her boobs stuck in her ski binding. :laugh:
> I'll admit, however, it's a better picture than the one of her dipped in glitter, deep fried in moisturizer, and rolled in faux fur.


shes not thatttt skinny lol, shes just in shape :dunno:
pretty good looking though in that last pic..


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

She looks better in that pic, but I'm just not loving the ski-bra


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

In general I'd say girls who snowboard are way hotter than girls who ski.. but based on that site the skiiers are maybe a little better? I guess there's a bigger pool of female skiiers to pick from anyway!

I'm a girl.. so I notice other girls a lot (ok.. not notice them like THAT geez haha) but yeah I notice them and like to compare my ability to theirs etc 

Last season was my first.. and putting on my boots at the car one day there was a super pretty 20 or so year old girl in a carload of guys.. she had super flash gear.. and was just going on about "When i used to be a beginner" "I'm not wearing my wrist guard cause I don't need them anymore" etc etc.. I remember looking at her thinking she was so cool and I couldn't wait to be that good etc.. then I passed her a million times on a long beginner run.. and she kept falling and was pretty much just shit.. so that cracked me up that she thought she wasn't a beginner haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

I noticed that all the girls on the slopes that wear tight little tanktops with their breasts practically falling out are all *really really bad*! It's fun to watch them - hair perfectly done, 2 tons of make-up on, leafing down the hill :laugh:


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> I noticed that all the girls on the slopes that wear tight little tanktops with their breasts practically falling out are all *really really bad*! It's fun to watch them - hair perfectly done, 2 tons of make-up on, leafing down the hill :laugh:


of course its fun to watch them, there breasts are falling out durr:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

most girls i talk to think they're amazing at snowboarding but in reality can't even link turns :\


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> use an apple for a month and see what your opinion is....better yet use it for 2 year and see what life without viruses is like...
> rumor is biggest virus ever is coming out on april fools day, i have no clue how someone knows this but it was on the front page of yahoo so beware windows users:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


I've never owned a Mac and I've never had a virus. Basically, the only way you need a Mac is if you're a computer-illiterate retard with the IQ of a chimpanzee. :cheeky4:

But back on topic: snowboarder girls are hawt. The better they ride, the hawter.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

typical wana bee gaper chik. We have em here in th states by the buttloads and they come out in the spring time to impress the boys. Very little riding takes place, just alot of posing on the deck adding to their indoor tans.

pathetic wankers to be sure.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> of course its fun to watch them, there breasts are falling out durr:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Yeah, you get to scream "Ooo! Boobies!!" a little too loudly and point from the lift. Then the girl can give you the stink eye as you get a full cleavage shot from above.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2009)

how may poontang threads are there on this site anyhoo? funbags falling out of clothes are fun though I must admit.


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

Willy36 said:


> I've never owned a Mac and I've never had a virus. Basically, the only way you need a Mac is if you're a computer-illiterate retard with the IQ of a chimpanzee. :cheeky4:


Um, not to get too off-topic here, but really? I don't use a mac, but realize that 90% of people doing graphic design and video editing rely solely on macs... They are far superior in this aspect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

desklamp said:


> most girls i talk to think they're amazing at snowboarding but in reality can't even link turns :\


I know that I'm crap... but I'm pretty much a beginner (I would say top end of beginner though..I can go on blue runs fine.. and accidentaly went on a black one which ended in me going mostly horizontal haha) 
The thing that yeah gets me is girls who you over hear talking about how great they are with all the expensive as gear.. then they're worse than me haha!! :cheeky4:


----------



## SB4L (Jan 12, 2009)

On the topic of girls who have all the fancy stylish gear & talk a big game but can't deliver: I think my town is like the mecca for that demographic. I work at a ski resort, and there are girls that work here who have gone out less than 20 times this season, and they WORK AT A SKI RESORT!!!

Nothing is more attractive than a girl that lets her riding speak for her, and even if she isn't the best, is always pushing herself to progress and wants to learn. It's the ones that just feel sorry for themselves when they fall and expect guys to come running to help that just don't do it for me!


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Lamb_ said:


> I know that I'm crap... but I'm pretty much a beginner (I would say top end of beginner though..I can go on blue runs fine.. and accidentaly went on a black one which ended in me going mostly horizontal haha)
> The thing that yeah gets me is girls who you over hear talking about how great they are with all the expensive as gear.. then they're worse than me haha!! :cheeky4:


Fancy, trendy gear does not make a skilled snowboard chick. A great set of boobs is FAR more important to making you a good boarder.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Fancy, trendy gear does not make a skilled snowboard chick. A great set of boobs is FAR more important to making you a good boarder.



Haha so there's hope for my boarding yet.. phew!


----------



## Willy36 (Dec 29, 2008)

SB4L said:


> Um, not to get too off-topic here, but really? I don't use a mac, but realize that 90% of people doing graphic design and video editing rely solely on macs... They are far superior in this aspect.


What's your source on that, Mac commercials? :laugh: I really don't give near enough of a shit to argue this. I will never own a Mac and that's it. Can we pleeeeeease focus on the boobage now?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> there is no such thing as a hot skier either, at least on the mt they dont stand out unless they have no clothes on..


So true. and most chicks on snowboards are younger, while all of the older women ski.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> Fancy, trendy gear does not make a skilled snowboard chick. A great set of boobs is FAR more important to making you a good boarder.


If big boobs make a good boarder, I'm screwed :laugh:
Lucky for me I actually have some skill :thumbsup:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Most of the good lookin chicks i know are skiers.
Most of the snowboarding chicks i know are stockie and more often than skiers have dreads.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

MunkySpunk said:


> A great set of boobs is FAR more important to making you a good boarder.


I bet they make toe-side turns easier!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Geruda said:


> I bet they make toe-side turns easier!


Ha Ha talk about center of mass!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> If big boobs make a good boarder, I'm screwed :laugh:
> Lucky for me I actually have some skill :thumbsup:


dont worry boobies are overrated


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> If big boobs make a good boarder, I'm screwed :laugh:
> Lucky for me I actually have some skill :thumbsup:



Hellz ya! Then you can leave all those immature maxim-reading bar-hopping titty chasing brand name babies in the dust and ride with real riders!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

That's what I do :thumbsup: Just blow past them on the way down the mountain :laugh:
It is funny watching them from the chair on the way up, I must admit.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Any women and a snowboard is sexy to me, with the exception of Kelly Clark


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

Bun.. your a rockstar, somehow I just know this through the ether of the interwebz.. You are obviously Shreddy! betty...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

SnowBun said:


> That's what I do :thumbsup: Just blow past them on the way down the mountain :laugh:
> It is funny watching them from the chair on the way up, I must admit.


Hahaha ya... lapping riders is always a great feeling!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

SB4L said:


> Nothing is more attractive than a girl that lets her riding speak for her, and even if she isn't the best, is always pushing herself to progress and wants to learn. It's the ones that just feel sorry for themselves when they fall and expect guys to come running to help that just don't do it for me!


Yeah skill is always for the win.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

Was wondering why I was getting some more hits to Snow Faction from this forum. It's been a while since I shared this link with all of you. I've added a bunch of new posts directed at snowboarders (e.g., how to properly apply stickers to your board, etc...) so check out the site again if you haven't in a while.

It seems that you all voted that the snowboarders were a bit better looking than the skiers. Anyways, thanks again for taking time to check out the site. Hope your staying busy in the off-season while we wait for the next snowfall! Check us out on Twitter (@snowfaction) too if you signed up for it.


Bryan
Founder of Snow Faction
SNOWFACTION.com
Twitter: @snowfaction


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

JAMIE ANDERSON!!

YouTube - Jamie Anderson Interview


----------

